# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Spell Book

## conisag

*Finality of lucidty*
*The magical of lucidity and magic in lucidity*
_To be honest lucdity itself is pritty magical, now ive released this free spell boom for lucids its not real spells and i dont believe in real magic but this has the placebo effect of magic in your lucid so as time goes on i will add more and more "spells" to this that you can come back and use._

*Bringing back the dead*
_so, your favourite dream character died maybe its your dream guide._
_palce your hands over his/her chest and say outloud beat heart beat, tell the dc to breath as he/she call by there name is alive again. if they dont get back up turn away and turn back to them they should be getting up._


_truth spell_
_Look the dream character in the eyes and inform them that they will tell the truth then shout outloud iam the dreamer you are the dream you will obey me! speak the truth only._
_This should get your subconsiouse expecting some kind of result and the dc should tell you the truth.(but if there telling you the truth then you already know the answer)_

_(DO NOT REPLY TO THIS THREAD PLEASE AS IT IS NOT COMPLETE YET)_
_Thank you!_

----------


## conisag

_Telekenesis_
*Moving objects with your mind...*
*Moving objects with your mind in an ld might seem easy but it can be extremely difficult your subconscious just doesnt expect it a50 story building to move by you wanting it to, what it will expect is that this "spell" you were told would "definetly" work must work.*
*Look at the object and say "this object will move then should pungo," which is move in latin,remember to point the heel of your hand at the object then move your hand around and the object will come with it.*

----------


## conisag

*Morphing into a animal/species*

Look at the animal species ect,now take the following potion, inject some of the DC'S blood and some crushed up teeth.
take this while imagining turning into the animal your body will change instantly.

----------


## conisag

*The dark arts spell**Pushing it this might be, but when your attacked by a dc this "spell" might be able to help its a defensive but bad spell and works kind of like the chemical i invented for dc's that causes, extreme effects to put it prittified.*
*shout at them "you will vomit your stomach will fall from your anus and your brain will liquidify and come from your nose.*
*pritty nasty stuff.*

----------

